# Back way from Moraga to San Ramon?



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Has anyone gone by road bike from Moraga to San Ramon the "back way"? I mean something like:

Camino Pablo
Brown Ranch
Kaiser Creek
Callahan 
Rocky Ridge
Bollinger Canyon

What are these roads like, paved gravel or dirt? Do they go through private land? Is there similar version that's better?


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

Until you get to Rocky Ridge trail that is private land and EBMUD land. EBMUD land allows hiking with a permit, but no bikes. Rocky Ridge is part of Las Trampas Regional Park, and no bikes are allowed on that trail.

Las Trampas Regional Wilderness | East Bay Regional Park District


----------



## Skimmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks, your answer and the link explains everything.

Before, I was looking at Google Maps, which doesn't make enough distinctions on types of roads.


----------

